# This Dog's a Killing Machine



## Yahoozy (Mar 27, 2008)

look at her devour these flowers!


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 28, 2008)

What the...? is it vegetarian? and I thought the tiny dogs are usually the angriest and most bloodthirsty   I have seen cats eating lettuce and cheese but this is beyond weird ^^ but funny though


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 28, 2008)

My dog's favorite foods are
#1) Iceburg lettus
#2) Oranges (peeled)
#3) Carrots


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 28, 2008)

hahah dude idk she'll try to eat anything you give her
she tried those spikey balls on the ground in front of her, they got stuck in the fur around her mouth hahah


----------



## BPALMER (Mar 28, 2008)

we have one of those ankle biters as well...














                                                            210 lbs of her !


----------



## ahphotography (Mar 28, 2008)

my dog would eat anything... apples to grapes - she might even eat flowers as well...


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 29, 2008)

My dog lives off of McDonald's cheese burgers. The vet tells me he is in good shape and is very healthy, so I guess this diet will work for now.


----------

